# Forum Argomenti di discussione F24 e invii telematici  770/2016 Solo compensi a minimi/forfettari

## riccardoiovine

Buonasera, 
Sembrerà stupido il problema ma, conoscendo l'agenzia, non si sa mai. 
Da quest'anno nel 770 si indicano solo le ritenute operate.
Quindi, alla luce di questo fatto, le aziende che hanno erogato compensi a contribuenti minimi e/o forfettari, nonostante abbiano regolarmente presentato la CU per gli stessi, sono esonerati dall'invio del 770, perché non vi è nessuna ritenuta operata ne tanto meno versata? 
E' mia convinzione che vi sia l'esonero, ma non ho trovato nulla di specifico. O meglio, anche le istruzioni 770 parlano di ritenute operate, quindi non dovrei presentare nulla, per i miei clienti in questi casi.
Come detto, sembra una domanda stupida, ma tra vedere e non vedere... 
Grazie in anticipo

----------


## Telempatico

Considerato che hanno un'osservanza biblica delle istruzioni starei tranquillo 
Inviato dal mio SM-G318H utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## Gabriella123

Mi sono posta lo stesso problema ed anch'io ho aperto una discussione... Nel nuovo modello 770 non vedo alcuna indicazione per inserire questi compensi... Ho inviato una mail all'Ade ma ancora nessuna risposta...

----------


## Gabriella123

Modello 770 SEMPLIFICATO 2016:come compilare prima della scadenza 
Secondo me non vanno proprio presentate... Nessuno ha questo problema?

----------


## fafo77

Il problema esiste ma nessuna risposta ancora ufficiale pare essere stata fornita.  
Secondo mio modesto parere non sono da inserire per un semplice motivo: non esiste il quadro.
Mi spiego meglio: prima si inserivano perchè si inseriva il quadro AU e quindi andavano a finire nelle somme non soggette a ritenuta (d'altronde l'Agenzia prima del 2014 non riceveva le CU e quindi non avrebbe potuto controllare).
Da quest'anno il quadro AU è stato spostato e riepilogato con le CU a marzo e quindi l'informazione è già stata fornita.
Nel nuovo 770 ci vanno le altre informazioni (tipo i versamenti nel quadro ST, i crediti nel SX e altre informazioni nel quadro SY) e quindi sono automaticamente escluse.
Tanto più che sino allo scorso anno occorreva barrare un flag nell'anagrafico in caso di invio modello con ST a zero, mentre quest'anno questa segnalazione non viene ripetuta 
Io non le metterei e al limite, se poi l'Agenzia dicesse il contrario, farei integrativa: non si tratterebbe di omissione e sarebbe, correggetemi se sbaglio, un errore meramente formale perchè non va ad inficiare le informazioni a disposizione (leggasi "uso e consumo") dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. 
Però questa è solo la mia opinione ......    

> Modello 770 SEMPLIFICATO 2016:come compilare prima della scadenza 
> Secondo me non vanno proprio presentate... Nessuno ha questo problema?

----------


## Enrico Larocca

> Il problema esiste ma nessuna risposta ancora ufficiale pare essere stata fornita.  
> Secondo mio modesto parere non sono da inserire per un semplice motivo: non esiste il quadro.
> Mi spiego meglio: prima si inserivano perchè si inseriva il quadro AU e quindi andavano a finire nelle somme non soggette a ritenuta (d'altronde l'Agenzia prima del 2014 non riceveva le CU e quindi non avrebbe potuto controllare).
> Da quest'anno il quadro AU è stato spostato e riepilogato con le CU a marzo e quindi l'informazione è già stata fornita.
> Nel nuovo 770 ci vanno le altre informazioni (tipo i versamenti nel quadro ST, i crediti nel SX e altre informazioni nel quadro SY) e quindi sono automaticamente escluse.
> Tanto più che sino allo scorso anno occorreva barrare un flag nell'anagrafico in caso di invio modello con ST a zero, mentre quest'anno questa segnalazione non viene ripetuta 
> Io non le metterei e al limite, se poi l'Agenzia dicesse il contrario, farei integrativa: non si tratterebbe di omissione e sarebbe, correggetemi se sbaglio, un errore meramente formale perchè non va ad inficiare le informazioni a disposizione (leggasi "uso e consumo") dell'Agenzia delle Entrate. 
> Però questa è solo la mia opinione ......

  Secondo me data la struttura del nuovo 770s /2016 non esiste alcun obbligo di invio se non si compilano i quadri interessati ed inviare il solo frontespizio non ha alcun senso.

----------


## MrDike

Quindi cosa farete per i Vs. clienti in casi consimili? Niente 770, solo CU?

----------


## fafo77

Io niente 770 e resto con le sole CU.   

> Quindi cosa farete per i Vs. clienti in casi consimili? Niente 770, solo CU?

----------


## albetony77

Non faccio nulla, ho inviato le CU.  l'ST non lo devo compilare, mandare il 770 con solo il quadro ST "vuoto" mi sembra inutile.

----------


## Gabriella123

Conferma dell'ADE via mail. Nel caso esaminato si e' esonerati.... 
Buon lavoro a tutti !

----------


## Armando1980

> Conferma dell'ADE via mail. Nel caso esaminato si e' esonerati.... 
> Buon lavoro a tutti !

  ciao, è possibile avere la copia della mail dell'ade ?

----------


## lucaroma

Interesserebbe anche a me qualcosa di più concreto.  
Io ho diverse ditte che erogano compensi solo a minimi. 
Grazie

----------


## Fr@ntic

Personalmente non mi sono posto il problema; il 770 2016 è stato completamente rivisto con notevoli semplificazioni dovute alla volontà di non duplicare informazioni già comunicate con la certificazione unica; per quanto concerne minimi e forfettari, nello specifico, tutte le informazioni sono state comunicate con la CU, il nuovo 770S, a parte quelle per la gestione dei crediti (quadro SX), prevede solo il quadro delle ritenute (ST) che non riguarda i soggetti in questione.

----------


## Lele1982

> conferma dell'ade via mail. Nel caso esaminato si e' esonerati.... 
> Buon lavoro a tutti !

  dato che dalle istruzioni parlava di ritenute operate io non lo avrei fatto.... 
Grazie per la conferma

----------


## Lele1982

ANCHE PER ME FAREBBE PIACERE AVERE UNA COPIA SE E' POSSIBILIE  :Cool:  CON QUESTI SOGGETTI E' SEMPRE AVERE UAN PEZZA D'APPOGGIO LA MIA EMAIL e' emanuele.abbruzzzese@virgilio..it  
grazie in anticipo

----------


## robertac

Buongiorno,
confermo ulteriormente dopo telefonata all'AE. Le aziende che hanno erogato compensi a contribuenti minimi e/o forfettari, nonostante abbiano regolarmente presentato la CU per gli stessi, non sono tenuti all'invio del 770. 
Buon lavoro!

----------


## Esattore

Alla fine cosa avrete fatto?

----------


## MrDike

> Alla fine cosa avrete fatto?

  Nessun 770 per minimi/forfettari. Solo CU.

----------


## cristina71

Nella certificazione unica lavoro autonomo non va dichiarato il contributo integrativo e non è soggetto a ritenuta. Se però il Professionista non ha cassa ed è iscritto alla gestione separata applica la ritenuta anche sul contributo integrativo. Se il professionista applica il regime dei minimi come capite se il contributo integrativo sarebbe stato soggetto a ritenuta? Naturalmente escludo professioni tipo geometri, avvocati, ingegneri, veterinari, notai etc.  
Inviato dal mio SM-G920F utilizzando Tapatalk

----------


## MrDike

> Se però il Professionista non ha cassa ed è iscritto alla gestione separata applica la ritenuta anche sul contributo integrativo.

  Assolutamente no!   

> Se il professionista applica il regime dei minimi come capite se il contributo integrativo sarebbe stato soggetto a ritenuta? Naturalmente escludo professioni tipo geometri, avvocati, ingegneri, veterinari, notai etc.

  Non si applica.  
Per i professionisti senza cassa il contributo alla GS INPS fa parte del compenso (e va quindi indicato in CU), ma non è soggetto a ritenuta.

----------


## Fr@ntic

> Assolutamente no!   
> Non si applica.  
> Per i professionisti senza cassa il contributo alla GS INPS fa parte del compenso (e va quindi indicato in CU), ma non è soggetto a ritenuta.

  Come no? la rivalsa INPS per chi è iscritto alla gestione separata è a tutti gli effetti una maggiorazione facoltativa dei compensi, di conseguenza soggetta ad IVA (dove applicata) e ritenuta d'acconto; uscì anche una risoluzione dell'agenzia delle entrate (risoluzione 109/E del 1996) 
Pertanto per identificare i soggetti la cui rivalsa (non è infatti corretto parlare di contributo integrativo) è imponibile irpef occorre guardare il codice ateco (meglio sarebbe la dichiarazione dei redditi dell'anno precedente per individuare la presenza o meno del quadro RR) quando questo è possibile, altrimenti ricavare i dati dalla fattura ove dovrebbe essere descritta l'attività svolta.

----------

